#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 免費狼人網頁遊戲 bite fight

## zu0625

這是在網路上發現的一個網頁遊戲，還不錯玩，可以選狼人或吸血鬼。
我在1頻當狼人，叫zu0625。
http://s1.bitefight.tw/bite/logout.php

----------


## 狼佐

被搶先發表了XD

本來也想貼上來的

這個遊戲真的不錯

可以跟吸血鬼對打

還可以襲擊人類賺取錢或經驗值~

只是玩這個時間要很夠就是了囧

推薦+1

----------


## Owla

bite fight?

這個在別的版有發過了喔~XD

我也是在S1喔~

名字~256626885

本狼嗜好獵殺吸血鬼=ˇ=

----------


## J.C.

這個以前有接觸過 不過不太清楚要怎麼玩
能否請各位比較會玩的人說明一下玩法與特色呢?
網頁遊戲就是要越多人參加才好玩嘛

----------


## 狼佐

網頁遊戲就是在網頁上進行活動的遊戲(這應該不用講吧XD)
一切都是以文字來顯示各種動作
這個遊戲是選擇狼人打吸血鬼或是選吸血鬼獵狼人
可以自由配點(力量敏捷那些)
平常可以利用"襲擊"這個選項去攻擊人類或隨機攻擊對方種族
以狼人為範例
選擇攻擊人類的話會得到"肉"跟"金幣",可以選擇狩獵時間,每天以兩小時為限(付費玩家例外)
至於多寡則是看個人運氣囉^^;運氣好就攻擊到大城市,一口氣得到一百多個金幣跟肉,有時還有經驗值呢!運氣差的話可能是小部落,或是撞到石頭暈倒什麼都沒得到這樣XD
攻擊吸血鬼的話則是系統會隨機尋找一個吸血鬼玩家,會顯示出他的配點給你看,你可以選擇要或不要攻擊,若戰剩了可以得到對方金幣的10%(不過在尋找對手時並不會顯示出對方的金錢,這也是要靠運氣)攻擊一次有三場對決
例如我身上的錢有100塊,我被打敗了,對方可以得到10塊,有三場所以對方總共可以取得30塊
以此推類
金幣可以拿去買裝備,經過我跟朋友的實驗,好的配點比不上好的裝備~"~所以裝備很重要唷~至於裝備會隨著等級的提升而出現更多,要有足夠的金幣才買的起好裝

另外,還可以結聯盟,有點類似公會這種東西
只能跟同種族的人結盟,詳細的我就不清楚了:"P

有S1跟S2之分(伺服器1跟伺服器2)兩個伺服器不能互相交流
分為付費玩家及免費玩家,付費的福利當然比較多囉~

大致上是這樣,總之這遊戲就是處處要靠運氣啦XD

----------


## TYPHOON

拿連結在網路上狩獵這點
我是覺得還蠻有創意的
可是其他部分好像太粗造
玩久了會膩
要玩的話大概也是玩裡面的論壇
或者其他玩家互動的部分
比較多吧

----------


## 狩者

不付費 就讓狼人多一點吧(作公益)
狼人人數比吸血鬼少多了
http://s4.bitefight.tw/bite/
文字遊戲 雖然大多都要等 但還不錯
交你一招 要睡覺前去墓地賺錢 起床後就有好幾百元了
對了要記得你的所屬伺服器 
伺服器只要看進去後的網址
例如http//s1..........那你的伺服器就是1 也就是s1

----------


## ichbinm77

這個遊戲...

不太容易上手...

新手生存不易...

還算是有趣啦...

不過時間耗很大...

2S ichbinm77(大概被刪人物了)

----------


## 好喝的茶

以前有玩過，是很耐玩的遊戲。(炸)
簡單地說就像沒有劇情的PK遊戲，透過與其他玩家戰鬥來升級、賺錢、買武裝，成為最強的狼人/吸血鬼。
遊戲的節奏非常慢，一般而言，一天只花個5分鐘玩，也可以玩得很好。

我自己並不建議你玩中文版本的bite fight
一來我認為它的翻譯不盡完善，
二來它的某些功能必須用真錢買才能使用。換句話說，有用真錢玩就有絕對優勢，做免費玩家只能被踩在頭上。

我推薦各位玩英文原版的bite fight
網址︰http://www.bite-fight.us/
我個獸覺得遊戲內的英文很簡單，簡單到跟看中文一樣輕鬆。

我中英文版本都玩過。英文版本不但原汁原味，還有很多中文版本沒有的功能。
英文原版可以養寵物，讓寵物成為玩家的戰鬥夥伴，當時的中文版沒有。(現在不清楚)
英文原版可以蓋華麗莊嚴的城堡，而中文版只能蓋個人家居，氣勢馬上差了一大截。
在美工、多元性等其他方面，我也是覺得英文原版比較好。

重要的是，英文版只有很少「非得用真錢買才能用的功能」。
印象中，我記得有幾隻能力超強的寵物，和城堡的最後幾級等少量東西要用真錢買而已。至少不像中文版，有錢跟沒錢就是地球與火星的差別。(炸)

至於玩英文版的不好處……
可能就是高等玩家很多，一開始玩角色還不強的時候，有時會被打到噴血XD"

----------


## 幻影紅虎

感覺這是給人掛網的游戲
而且動不動被吸血鬼放血
真的很難玩~

----------


## 卡雷瑪爾

嗯..這個我以前有玩過
不過後來就不玩了
感覺沒想像中好玩
話說很多獸簽名檔中都有狩獵連結呢
常常無聊去被咬XD

----------


## 拓狼

這遊戲我玩過一陣子

這遊戲需要時間來玩的

不過到後來一直被殺存不了錢

所以就沒在玩啦~~~

----------


## 天

不錯玩的遊戲
不過玩久了會膩...
話說最近又開始在玩了XD

----------


## okami

我在第五伺服器
有沒有獸玩啊啊?
超想找獸一起玩啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊~QwQ

帳號 :Surprised: kami

----------


## 阿翔

把很久前的文章找了一找，
就找到了這篇XD
話說bitefright翔也有玩，
在伺服器1喔…
名字是wolfblackwing，

----------


## REACH

嘿各位獸友們!!!

BF改版摟!!!

新版功能如下"

版本 0.40

- 增強狩獵統計

- 聯盟儀式

- 聯盟戰爭

- 酒館功能擴張

- 新增多個物品

- 擴張排行榜功能

- 新增圖騰系統

- 增加物品欄中的可容納物品數量

- 全新的戰鬥腳本以及新的戰鬥屬性

- 可攻擊的等級範圍設限至等級 9 以內，也就是15%

- 增加訊息選單功能

- 暗影領主可搜尋新敵人

- 增加 E-mail 變更功能

- 新的掠奪公式

- 多個 Bug修正




有 7 種儀式 

新增物品 大概 200 多個 

8 個儀式啟動條件

11 種圖騰部位



哈哈這對壓等的小狼們十分有利XD

不會再被大鬼放血了



大家快來玩吧!!!

我在s5 s6

帳號是REACH噢XD

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

歐~這我也有玩歐
我是被翔咬了之後才知道它的存在的
通常再睡覺之前去點一下就可以了
不過常常被吸血鬼打到沒血...我太爛Q.Q
玩久了其實會有一點膩
不過還OK啦

----------


## 阿翔

> 歐~這我也有玩歐
> 我是被翔咬了之後才知道它的存在的
> 通常再睡覺之前去點一下就可以了
> 不過常常被吸血鬼打到沒血...我太爛Q.Q
> 玩久了其實會有一點膩
> 不過還OK啦


是啊，
誰叫翔在簽名檔中放了陷阱，
知道的獸就不要按下去了
不過新增圖騰系統是什麼東西來的？
翔都沒發現這個啊？
另外酒館功能…
有擴張到嗎？
啊啊啊啊REACH大大真強！
翔這麼多的都完全沒有發現啊…！

----------


## REACH

關於酒館功能增加
任務結束後不是還要等嗎?
但是等待時間沒掛墓地的話又會被打
現在只要有煉獄石
只要一顆就可以跳過等待時間
不過對我來說好像沒差XD
我捨不得付錢買石頭阿~~~

另外圖騰部位
只要打到100天沒上的玩家就可得到
好像是另外增加能力值還什麼的(我在美國伺服看到有頭髮的圖騰)
可是...可是S6開不到100天啊~
有的等摟XDD

最棒的是正負9級無法放血
這樣就是壓等王道阿!!!
不過S6滿不到100天想打滿11個圖騰再生上十級有點難就是了

----------


## 阿翔

> 關於酒館功能增加
> 任務結束後不是還要等嗎?
> 但是等待時間沒掛墓地的話又會被打
> 現在只要有煉獄石
> 只要一顆就可以跳過等待時間
> 不過對我來說好像沒差XD
> 我捨不得付錢買石頭阿~~~


話說翔在狩獵人類中…
居然讓翔找到一顆煉獄石！
看來在狩獵時也會有一定的機會找到煉獄石的^^
大大你就加油吧~

----------


## REACH

有有有!!!

狩獵人類可以

點兩個小時好像比較有機會

不過一顆對我來說好像也沒啥作用的說~

因為我不常做任務也不打人耶XDD

----------


## 獠也

喔.......
有玩過啦......
不過本獸玩任何遊戲都只有3分鐘熱度耶.......
所以......就沒玩啦......

我知道翔有設釣魚連結~
(這個傢伙知道是釣魚還狂按連結...
算是做善事吧...)
文字玩起來挺累人的........

----------


## 阿翔

To.REACH大大：
是嗎？
原來用連續兩小時會較有機會…
不過翔是在十分鐘中取得的0.0
話說近來有一隻該死的吸血鬼經常打翔啊…
已經第三天了…
以上  無關重要的說話是也=.="

To.獠月：
難怪翔咬到的犧牲者突然升至30 XD
原來是你在狂按做善事啊~
不過也ok好玩的說，
獠月可以試一試玩玩看，
玩得不想再玩的話是可以在設定中delete掉自己的帳號啊！

----------


## 小銀狼

剛剛開始玩...
名字是GiNwOlF
什麼也沒有弄便選錯了隱藏功能...
現在只好等待兩天..

----------


## REACH

To.翔

哇這麼酷
用十分鐘就打到一顆
好幸運阿XDD
嗯s1競爭應該很激烈吧
我在s6一不小心忘了掛墓地就被咬了好多次=    =

都沒獸在s6嗎?!!!
s6很和平耶~(比起其他伺服啦XD)

話說連結噢...
帳號REACH這隻我就不放連結了
因為戰果會增加對壓等不太有利
像我s6有隻b30065的就是因為升太快練不下去才跑去EWT當建築工XD
反正我越玩越熱血了啦啦啦~~

----------


## 獠也

阿....
點了月影紅虎的連結
發現只能被咬一次阿........
以前明明可以狂點的說........
為什麼!!!為什麼!!!

----------


## 幻影紅虎

忘了說一天只能被咬一次~
所以多點沒用~

----------


## okami

還有我喔喔~^^
伺服器:s5
帳號 :Surprised: kami
下面幫我點一下啦~^W^
謝啦!
翔也要加油喔喔~~>w<

----------


## 獠也

通常各位大大所設的釣魚.........
我都會捧場一下啦........
算做善事囉~
要感激我阿~!!!((((炸!!!

----------


## 阿翔

S1的競爭的確很激烈*（茶）*
翔經常的打人和被打XDD
在10分鐘中拿到煉獄石也只是一次…
再也沒試過了…T^T

----------


## REACH

話說我s6的已經九級了

昨天決定開始不工作放著

我要大壓等阿!!!

結果今天回家一看

一隻13級的蠢蛋打我翻船了HAHA

他比我多一個戒指噢!!

更爽的是他還掉了963元和2經驗外加血直接歸零XDD

改版棒啊阿(好像沒關連=ˇ=)

----------


## 楓葉飄落

哇哈哈 之前就有看過這款遊戲了，但是
相當奇怪的方法看到，就是不小心點到
別人的咬人連結，害我嚇到，說什麼你
被咬了多少肉，之後仔細一看，原來是
 網頁遊戲 之後就慢慢探索了 但很有趣

S6

----------


## 狂．洛清

嗚嘎嘎~
還沒玩以前不知道被咬過幾次了...
好奇很久了,不過之前按到的幾乎是英文介面
(我有英文恐懼!!所以就沒去玩= =

不過最近才剛開始玩
還蠻有趣的~XD(是中文!

----------


## REACH

英文介面是你不小心按到美國伺服了啦XDD 

話說這次改版台服好慢 

我先溜去美服玩一下 

才發現...競爭壓力好大=ˇ=


日本BF 沒開多久
http://www.bitefight.jp/

有興趣的一起來玩吧^^

目前就只有一個伺服器

版本是最新的 v0.40

日本BF伺服登入窗口：
S1登入：http://s1.bitefight.jp/bite/login.php

日本BF官方論壇：http://board.bitefight.jp/ 



話說日本宅男很多

一堆壓等狼男...

剛辦了一隻阿~

----------


## 空

.

----------

